# Bi Fuel trucks



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been looking at bi fuel trucks (natural gas) anyone own one? 
Pros, cons, make, good, bad, ect.. any input will help

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't own one, but have two CNG cars in the family. 
Pros-save lots of $ as the gas is only about $1.12/gallon if memory serves. $3,000 state tax credit only applies to CNG only cars, I believe it is zero for bifuel. 
Con-Very few places to fill up, which really limits your ability to go too many places. Fill up takes a long time. Power is pi$$ poor. In a truck, the tanks are huge and usually take a huge amount of your bed. I have a customer who has a one ton van that is CNG, has to fill up daily, kind of outweighs the benefit of saving money in wasting so much time.
I hope that helps!


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks, good info


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

they are EXPENSIVE to have work done them should a problem arise. (and it will)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I work for a company called Alternative Vehicle Solutions that designs and installs EPA certified CNG conversion kits. Here is our website www.avs-cng.com . We convert trucks for large companies here in Utah and the conversions have come a long way from what they used to be. PM me if you have more specific questions.


----------

